# Striper fishing in AR



## kentuckybassman (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm wanting to go striper fishing in my favorite lake in AR (Norfork) especially afterseeing these pictures from Blackburns Resort.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Feb 24, 2008)

Heres another one that would have been fun to catch!!
If you go to AR. much you gotta check out Blacburns Resort. He obviously knows where the fish are!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 24, 2008)

They look like wipers, are they?


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 24, 2008)

Niiice!


----------



## pbw (Feb 24, 2008)

What do they caught those things on?


----------



## kentuckybassman (Feb 24, 2008)

esquired said:


> They look like wipers, are they?


I don't think they are but they could be???


----------



## kentuckybassman (Feb 24, 2008)

pbw said:


> What do they caught those things on?


I'm pretty sure they are using blue and orange jerkbaits.


----------



## slim357 (Feb 25, 2008)

they dont look like wipers to me, not bad looking fish, bigger than i catch in the river, smaller than I catch in the bay.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 25, 2008)

This may be a dumb question but what are wipers? Are they a hybrid between a striper and a white bass? Around here, we just call em Hybrids and everyone knows what you're talking about.


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 25, 2008)

Those are not wipers, they have solid stripes and the body shape is of a purebred. A wiper is a hybrid, I call them hybrids too. Of course I never catch any of either, but I sure would like to.


----------



## Jim (Feb 25, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> Those are not wipers, they have solid stripes and the body shape is of a purebred. A wiper is a hybrid, I call them hybrids too. Of course I never catch any of either, but I sure would like to.



I think I am going to agree with you. What do you guys think?, Look at this link!

https://www.kdwp.state.ks.us/fishing/fish_id_gallery/wiper


----------



## Jim (Feb 25, 2008)

Click on this pdf for a side by side comparison.

https://www.kdwp.state.ks.us/news/content/download/7064/34350/file/Fish%20ID%20Temperate%20Bass.pdf


----------



## DahFISH (Feb 25, 2008)

I believe that a "whiper" is another name for a white bass.

They are both stripers the second might be a hybrid. :?:


----------



## DahFISH (Feb 25, 2008)

oops!! proved me wrong.  8)


----------



## SMDave (Feb 25, 2008)

Cast&Blast said:


> I believe that a "whiper" is another name for a white bass.
> 
> They are both stripers the second might be a hybrid. :?:



Whiper - *Wh*ite bass and Str*iper*. Makes sense, right?


----------



## DahFISH (Feb 25, 2008)

Well when you look at it that way. :lol:


----------



## BLK fisher (Feb 26, 2008)

NIce fish guys.
Got this one out of the Delaware bay in the Jersey shore.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome fish man!!! Now THAT is a striper!!!!


----------



## slim357 (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice one blk how big is it?


----------



## BLK fisher (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks guys. It was 45" long and 35lbs. Put up a real nice fight.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Feb 27, 2008)

Just curious but what did you catch it on?


----------



## slim357 (Feb 27, 2008)

heres my biggest (48inches)


----------



## mr.fish (Feb 27, 2008)

Wipers can be identified by there broken stripes. Very easy.


----------



## BLK fisher (Feb 28, 2008)

A small piece of bunker chunk.


----------



## BLK fisher (Mar 18, 2008)

I actually caught it on a small piece on bunker, not the head though. Everybody was using heads and they couldn't get through the blues so I decided to try something different and it payed off.


----------

